# 1965 Violet Restoration



## Vbushnell (Jan 28, 2019)

September 1965 Violet Stingray.  Re painted.   Parts chromed or polished.  
Some replaced (pedals, grips,)
Nice Schwinn scripted seat post and sissybar.   One photo next to an OG paint 67 Violet for a side by side comparison.  
Take in consideration difference in age of paint jobs.   They are close.


----------



## Rockman9 (Jan 28, 2019)

That is awesome. Love the OG Slik Chik too.


----------



## Vbushnell (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks.  Yeah.  Both tires USA


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 5, 2019)

I Love those Violet paint jobs! Great looking bikes.


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks.  
Not without flaws.  The paint job is at least 8 years old.   Has some paint loss where wheels have been mounted and removed numerous times.  Along with seat post clamp area.   But when fully assembled looks great.


----------

